# Co2 Sodastream or Paintball?



## duncanrc (Apr 14, 2015)

My planted 34g has been doing well with the Tropica nano co2 system however the small recycle bottles are only good for 6 weeks or so @1 bbl per sec.

So Im looking to hookup a bigger bottle to my regulator.

Any suggestions?

Tank/Refill $
Sodastream tank$35 and refill=$19
Paintball tank $50 and refill =$20
5lb commercial tank $120 and refill=$40

I would prefer to use my regulator but I would need an adapter.

co2supermarket have full sodastream systems for less than $150

I have a solenoid.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Paintball Tank 20oz sold in Coquitlam Paintball store for $30 (Forgot name of store, but can look up if you need), Refill is $10, and same as most Canadian Tire
The most expensive paintball tank I've seen is sold at Canadian Tire also, for a 20oz at $40.

5lb and 10lb industrial tanks are almost the same price, you're better off picking up a 10lb from Pat at Canadian Aquatics. Refill isn't bad neither, they're usually around $25.

A paintball adapter is best to just buy them online. eBay and Amazon, people always sell them from $8 to $20.

Personally, if you have the room, just get the regular tank and save yourself the money. Filling a 1lb CO2 is $10, filling a 10lb CO2 is $20. I'm sure you can see the difference. Unless you're limited in space, or don't like something big and chunky, then go paintball CO2.
As long as you know what you're doing then any of it will work fine for you.

Good luck~


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I bought 20 oz paintball tank from badland paintball (near sapperton station) for 29.99 with 7 dollar refill.

I also bought hydra aquatic adapter which allow me attach my existing fluval co2 88 regulator to 20 oz paintball co2 tank. 

If you have room 5lb is cheaper in long run, thou you have to spend more money at beginning however it will pay off in a year.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 if possible by the proper 5lb bottle with electric solonoid. Run it on a timer. It will take your tank to a whole new level. Well worth the investment.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

What did you end up doing Duncan? Would be interested to see what setup you ended up going with.


----------

